# Eurodisney



## 92440 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I have heard that you can use the Eurodisny car park overnight does anyone know if there are any facilities available?


Roger


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Toilets, Showers, fresh water tap that you can't get very close to. 20 Euros per night. No electricity.


----------



## 92440 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Maverick

I guess you've used it 

If you are just passing through and only having 1 day in the area I would think is the best way to see disney.


Roger

Fly pass the light but don't get burnt.


----------

